# 2013 Official FSU Football Thread



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm sooooo ready for Labor Day.

I'm jonesing so bad that I watched aboot a half a CFL game.


----------



## garnet and gold (Jul 18, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'm sooooo ready for Labor Day.
> 
> I'm jonesing so bad that I watched aboot a half a CFL game.



i feel your pain, been watching old game clips on utube for a month now


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 18, 2013)

Yep...been watching games on the DVR from last season.  Even the Florida one. 

Interested to see our D this year...as well as Jameis.  Hearing Hopkins replacement has a leg...just hope he can control his nerves come game time.  Lots of change and questions this year.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jul 19, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Yep...been watching games on the DVR from last season.  Even the Florida one.
> 
> Interested to see our D this year...as well as Jameis.  Hearing Hopkins replacement has a leg...just hope he can control his nerves come game time.  Lots of change and questions this year.



Lots of questions, but these past three years of great recruiting classes are the stars now.  I don't see that big of a letdown from last year.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 19, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Lots of questions, but these past three years of great recruiting classes are the stars now.  I don't see that big of a letdown from last year.



Me either.  As far as talent goes, we're stacked now.  Nice to get back to a point of just reloading each season rather than rebuilding.

My main questions lie with the slew of new coaches, and how well they'll be able to get their communication down for this season.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 22, 2013)

garnet and gold said:


> i feel your pain, been watching old game clips on utube for a month now


This!
And the 25 best games from last year on ESPNU.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 22, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Me either.  As far as talent goes, we're stacked now.  Nice to get back to a point of just reloading each season rather than rebuilding.
> 
> My main questions lie with the slew of new coaches, and how well they'll be able to get their communication down for this season.


I agree with you Chief.
I just feel like this year is going to have some growing pains. Incredibly talented but young players. New defensive scheme and a new QB. I still think we win ten games though.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jul 22, 2013)

Hunting Teacher said:


> I agree with you Chief.
> I just feel like this year is going to have some growing pains. Incredibly talented but young players. New defensive scheme and a new QB. I still think we win ten games though.



With the amount of talent at FSU and playing in the ACC there is no reason not to do well.

Clemson,UF,UM are the only teams that SHOULD pose a threat.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jul 28, 2013)

I think the Pittsburg game could be at a bad time. Away from home on a Monday night. New defense, new QB and new coaches. If we win that one than we will be in good shape until Clemson. I have a feeling that game is going to be a barn burner. They are going to be very good this year. I think their D will be improved. JW should be in a groove by then and our D should be figuring out the new scheme. I just worry about a hiccup in that first game!


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Aug 5, 2013)

Go noles !!!! I believe if we can get by Clemson and Florida this season could be special !!!


----------



## garnet and gold (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, i see we have a new athletic director, Stan Wilcox out of Duke University.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Aug 17, 2013)

What's up with scheduling Beth cookman and Idaho ? I would rather play a Jacksonville state or a Troy , uab or somebody else ! Those games will stink !!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 17, 2013)

CRIMINOLES said:


> What's up with scheduling Beth cookman and Idaho ? I would rather play a Jacksonville state or a Troy , uab or somebody else ! Those games will stink !!



I too was kind of disappointed with this years schedule. But it's what we got. We are going to need some of those games with all these coaching changes.


----------



## maker4life (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm interested in the Idaho game but Bethune Cookman is a definate  head scratcher. Guess the admin is happy with a half empty stadium.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 22, 2013)

This schedule stinks!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 23, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> This schedule stinks!



We were suppose to have the back end of the WVU home and home this season.  The schedule will get back on track next year, if no one pulls out.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 23, 2013)

Why are teams pulling out of playing us?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 23, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Why are teams pulling out of playing us?



WVU pulled out when they moved to the BIG12.  Someone else pulled out last year, I can't remember who, because they got offered more money to play someone else.  That's why we ended up with Charlseton Southern AND Savannah State last year.


----------



## miller (Aug 26, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> WVU pulled out when they moved to the BIG12.  Someone else pulled out last year, I can't remember who, because they got offered more money to play someone else.  That's why we ended up with Charlseton Southern AND Savannah State last year.



I think it was Air Force. Our OOC games this year should have been Air Force, Nevada, WV and Florida.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 28, 2013)

Depth Chart released......
http://www.tomahawknation.com/flori...th-chart-released-noles-moving-to-3-4-defense

Our front seven in weighing in at 1897.  In other words, frickin' huge!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 29, 2013)

Cool picture from the Bills and Vikings game..........







Dustin Hopkins, Christian Ponder, Rodney Smith, Shawn Powell, EJ Manuel, Zebrie Sanders, Letroy Guoin, Xavier Rhodes, Nigel Bradham, Everett Dawkins, Amp McCloud and Garrison Sanborn


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 31, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Cool picture from the Bills and Vikings game..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty cool


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 2, 2013)

Well fellas that went about as well as it could have! #5 looks good, hope they can keep the ball rolling.


----------



## maker4life (Sep 3, 2013)

Dude is the real deal!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 3, 2013)

I officially have my first man crush of the year.

We have the anti-Johnny Whatshisname.


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 18, 2013)

It is real promising as a nole fan to see this team coming together the way it has. I know we wont know our true grade until the clemson game, but to me this team has that 1991 - 1992 feeling when Casey Weldon was handing the raines over to Charlie Ward. Not that Jameis reminds me of Charlie, two different style QBs, but Seminole football has that feel to it again. Nole fans, I believe we have good things coming on the horizon. Go Noles and God bless


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Sep 18, 2013)

Our offense is back to championship quality finally.  Our defense scares me though.  We won't have a real test until the Maryland game, and even then they aren't much above mediocre.  Our defense won't be really tested or prepared before Clemson...and that scares heck out of me.


----------



## garnet and gold (Sep 18, 2013)

Yea, defense has me concerned also. Weve saw these tune up teams move the ball in clutch situations, but i really do believe Jimbo is getting everyone into their right positions. Seems as though our whole team {offense and defense} comes together as game progresses , we havent had this kind of comrodary in awhile. have to admit it reminds me of some of the Bowden teams. Go Noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 19, 2013)

Winston has looked pretty dang good. We'll know more about him after the Clemson game. I'm ready to see how he maintains composure in a big game on the road. 

I agree with you Chief about the defense and Clemson. They won't see anything that compares to the Tiger offense until that game. It may be a long night. 

The future definitely looks bright in Tally.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 19, 2013)

Jury is still out on the defense.  While they haven't perform up to the talent level we all know is on the field, I'm hoping Pruitt just hasn't shown his hand against inferior teams.


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 3, 2013)

Alright Nole fans. Bet Maryland will be really hyped up for this game after they got into the polls this week. Maybe we got our wakeup calling against BC last weekend.Hopefully we will see some improvement on defense and special teams. Kickoff and punt return coverage really had me concerned last week. Jimbo said in the call in show last night that this had been covered well in practice. Hope we have improvement. GO NOLES


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 4, 2013)

Go noles !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcward (Oct 5, 2013)

FSU quarterback is something else. I think the Noles are by far the best team in the ACC!


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 5, 2013)

Great win. Defense and special teams looking better. Go NOLES


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2013)

Congrats, Noles. 
Jameis Winston is a stud! While i expected FSU to win, i certainly didnt expect a 63-0 destruction of Maryland.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 5, 2013)

Winston is going to be a good one! I just got off work and saw the score.  Wow, wasn't expecting that.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 5, 2013)

Can't wait to see FSU vs Clem.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2013)

Man FSu is looking like the front runner in the ACC.


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 6, 2013)

Noles move to #6 in both polls.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Oct 6, 2013)

I hope we take these two weeks and figure out a way to start these games better ! We always come out slow on offense !!go noles !!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 6, 2013)

CRIMINOLES said:


> I hope we take these two weeks and figure out a way to start these games better ! We always come out slow on offense !!go noles !!



Bad thing is we start even slower after a bye week.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2013)

garnet and gold said:


> Hopefully we will see some improvement on defense and special teams.



I think we improved a little bit.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 7, 2013)

8PM kickoff against Clemson.  As fun as night games are, I'd have prefered an earlier kickoff in Death Valley.  That crowd is gonna be pumped.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 7, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> 8PM kickoff against Clemson.  As fun as night games are, I'd have prefered an earlier kickoff in Death Valley.  That crowd is gonna be pumped.



I guess Jameis will just have to quiet them down.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 7, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> I guess Jameis will just have to quiet them down.



Well said sir.


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 7, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> I think we improved a little bit.



Yes we did, oh man am I loving it. Hopefully we can take this winning attitude into Death Valley. Been a long time but im definately feeling it. Im not drinking the kool-aid yet but the cup is in my hand


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 8, 2013)

garnet and gold said:


> Yes we did, oh man am I loving it. Hopefully we can take this winning attitude into Death Valley. Been a long time but im definately feeling it. Im not drinking the kool-aid yet but the cup is in my hand



I had been hoping all year that Pruitt was just holding back, keeping the defense vanilla against subpar competition.  I'm pretty sure that's what happened.  That, or the defense didn't enjoy practice last week after letting BC run it down their throats.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 8, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> I had been hoping all year that Pruitt was just holding back, keeping the defense vanilla against subpar competition.  I'm pretty sure that's what happened.  That, or the defense didn't enjoy practice last week after letting BC run it down their throats.



Either way I hope they bring it against Clemson. I have a feeling it's going to be a good un. I sure wish we had them at Doak this year.


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 8, 2013)

Didnt know if you all had saw this :

'Noles: Tostitos Fiesta Bowl National Team of the Week

Jameis Winston also adds Davey O'Brien Award and ACC Rookie honors to his weekly haul

Jameis Winston and the No. 6 Seminoles are coming of a big 63-0 win over Maryland last weekend.

Oct. 7, 2013

TALLAHASSEE, Fla. - The sixth-ranked Florida State football team was named the Tostitos Fiesta Bowl National Team of the Week on Monday following the Seminoles' 63-0 victory over No. 25 Maryland. 

The victory over the Terrapins was the largest shutout win ever over a ranked team in college football history. 

FSU improved to 5-0 (3-0 in the ACC) by racking up 614 total yards and nine touchdowns against a Maryland team that entered the game ranked No. 6 in the country in total defense.

Redshirt freshman quarterback Jameis Winston also picked up five more honors on Monday.

The Bessemer, Ala., native was named the Dave O'Brien Quarterback of the Week after throwing for season highs in passing yards (393) and touchdowns (five) while completing 23-of-32 passes and tossing zero interceptions in the shutout win over Maryland.

The Manning Award, sponsored by the Allstate Sugar Bowl, announced Winston as one of eight "Stars of the Week." Fans can go to the Allstate Sugar Bowl Facebook page to vote for who they think was the best performance from the past weekend. Fan voting closes Thursday at 11 a.m. The top vote-getter will be announced as the Manning Award Player of the Week.

The College Football Performance Awards named Winston the National Performer of the Week and the National Quarterback of the week.

Junior tight end Nick O'Leary collected Honorable Mention Tight End of the Week accolades from the CFPA. 

Winston also nabbed ACC Rookie of the Week honors for the third time this season. Last week Winston was named the ACC's Offensive Back of the Week. He has received a weekly award from the ACC in four of five weeks this season.

Winston snagged CBSSports.com Rookie of the Week honors, as well.

On Sunday, Winston was named the Walter Camp National Offensive Player of the Week and the Athlon Sports National Player of the Week and Freshman of the Week.

 Florida State honors following 63-0 win over No. 25 Maryland

Davey O'Brien National Player of the Week - Jameis Winston

Walter Camp National Offensive Player of the Week - Jameis Winston

Athlon Sports National Player of the Week - Jameis Winston

Athlon Sport National Freshman of the Week - Jameis Winston

Athlon Sports ACC Player and Freshman of the Week - Jameis Winston

ACC Rookie of the Week - Jameis Winston

CBSSports.com Rookie of the Week - Jameis Winston

Manning Award "Stars of the Week" Award - Jameis Winston

CFPA National Performer of the Week - Jameis Winston

CFPA National Quarterback of the Week - Jameis Winston

CFPA Honorable Mention Tight End of the Week - Nick O'Leary

Athlon Sport ACC Coordinator of the Week - Defensive Coordinator Jeremy Pruitt


----------



## LuckyDawg11 (Oct 9, 2013)

That's a long list of accomplishments for a redshirt freshman. His first true test comes next week in Death Valley at night with a weeks rest. Hmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 9, 2013)

LuckyDawg11 said:


> That's a long list of accomplishments for a redshirt freshman. His first true test comes next week in Death Valley at night with a weeks rest. Hmmmmmmmm!!!



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm !!! GO NOLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 10, 2013)

some clemson students in line for FSU tickets already

tell winston to take it easy on us


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 10, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> some clemson students in line for FSU tickets already
> 
> tell winston to take it easy on us



Yea, gonna be a good one, we will tell Winston if u tell Boyd and Watkins


----------



## LuckyDawg11 (Oct 16, 2013)

His first true test coming up in Death Valley at night with a weeks rest. Hmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 16, 2013)

Great thing about this season?  It was suppose to be a rebuilding year gearing towards next year.  For as great as we've been so far this year, we should be even better next year (while Clemson rebuilds).


----------



## LuckyDawg11 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## GASeminole (Oct 17, 2013)

I agree Rebel Yell, we are a year ahead of schedule and have the future to look forward to. We have less to lose than Clemson does. Been since 1981 since they won a title....almost as long as another team, but I can't remember who it was because it was so long ago...

If we lose, I hope we can meet UGA in a bowl and bend them over our knee for a final serving of ACC sponsored humble pie....but we know that won't happen since they will lose at least 3 more regular season games this year.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 17, 2013)

GASeminole said:


> If we lose, I hope we can meet UGA in a bowl and bend them over our knee for a final serving of ACC sponsored humble pie



It wouldn't matter.  If we played them and lost, it would be proof of how mighty the SEC is.  If we played them and win, then bowl games don't matter to SEC teams.  The arguments are pre programmed.


----------



## LuckyDawg11 (Oct 17, 2013)

FSU has just as much to lose. The boys that play on that team worked just as hard to get to where their at as the ones for Clemson.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 17, 2013)

LuckyDawg11 said:


> FSU has just as much to lose. The boys that play on that team worked just as hard to get to where their at as the ones for Clemson.



You're right, though.  Tell the seniors on that team that they don't have as much to lose.

I think he meant for the program, though.  We ARE a year ahead of schedule.  The window is just starting to open for us.  Jimbo's guys are the upperclassmen now.  The depth is finally there.  We're replacing NFL players with future NFL players.

Clemson, on the other hand, is at a now or never point.  Two ar three years in the future is, basically never in college football years.  The game is in Tallahassee next year, Boyd graduates, Watkins is probably gone, and do you expect Morris to not be offered a head coaching gig next year? 

Clemson is at it's peak this year, we're just starting to approach ours.


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 17, 2013)

Correct. I should have said they have "more pressure on them" instead of "more to lose"


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 20, 2013)

way to go NOLES, looking foward to seeing Bobby this weekend


----------



## LuckyDawg11 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a fellow employee that just told me that he thinks FSU will go undefeated this year and the next 3yrs !!!! No No:No No:


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 22, 2013)

LuckyDawg11 said:


> I have a fellow employee that just told me that he thinks FSU will go undefeated this year and the next 3yrs !!!! No No:No No:



I saw Dawg fans two weeks ago that still thought they had a shot at a national title this year.

Both are equally stupid.  I think we could easily go undefeated this year, but the next three years?  That's just crazy.


----------



## LuckyDawg11 (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah...that is crazy! Don't count your eggs before they hatch!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 22, 2013)

I just hope the Noles don't get the big head and can continue playing with a chip on their shoulders.


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 22, 2013)

Go NOLES,


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 23, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> I just hope the Noles don't get the big head and can continue playing with a chip on their shoulders.



I don't see Winston allowing a let down.


----------



## garnet and gold (Oct 23, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't see Winston allowing a let down.



Agreed, Winston is  doing a great job leading this team;


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 23, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> I don't see Winston allowing a let down.



I sure hope you're right. I just hope Jimbo keeps their heads on straight.

I've been very impressed with this TEAM. Winston seems to be a great leader and his decision making has been excellent thus far. Definitely a lot to look forward to in Tallahassee.


----------



## LuckyDawg11 (Oct 24, 2013)

I hear a WolfPack howling in the distance!!! Let's see if Famous Jameis can quite them down this weekend!!!  Go Noles!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 24, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> I sure hope you're right. I just hope Jimbo keeps their heads on straight.
> 
> I've been very impressed with this TEAM. Winston seems to be a great leader and his decision making has been excellent thus far. Definitely a lot to look forward to in Tallahassee.



Don't forget the leadership on the other side of the ball.  From a leadership standpoint, Joyner a Telvin Smith have been just as important.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 24, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Don't forget the leadership on the other side of the ball.  From a leadership standpoint, Joyner a Telvin Smith have been just as important.



True...Joyner had an awesome game last week.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 24, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> True...Joyner had an awesome game last week.



Joyner's had an awesome career.  A prized cb recruit tha was willing to move to safety and back to cb is a treasure.  Not many blue chippers put the team first to that extent.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Oct 25, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Don't forget the leadership on the other side of the ball.  From a leadership standpoint, Joyner a Telvin Smith have been just as important.



This!!


----------



## garnet and gold (Nov 20, 2013)

Until i see proof beyond the shadow of a doubt, Im behind Winston all the way. GO NOLES


----------



## garnet and gold (Dec 5, 2013)

Sooo glad Winston is in the clear.Now we can all stop worrying and enjoy our wonderful season ! Man, its been a crazy last few weeks, but all NOLE fans can sleep well tonight. Looking foward to acc champ. game. GO NOLES


----------



## FSU Turtle (Dec 8, 2013)

Jimbo's raise and contract extension ought to keep him in Tallahassee for a few more years. FSU had to come up with some $$$ this time about doubling his salary it sounds like. Hopefully they keep the assistants happy as well.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Dec 8, 2013)

I think we will be fired up and ready against auburn ! I meen really at the end of the day who could have been pumped up for duke in that awful stadium the other night ! Go noles. !! Noles 44-37


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 5, 2014)

I can't wait till tomorrow night. I hope the Noles come out ON FIRE!!

This is the game we've all been waiting for.

GO NOLES!!!!


----------



## bluemarlin (Jan 5, 2014)

24 hours away...


----------

